

Why Silicon Valley Is Full of One-Hit Wonders - ezdebater
http://www.inc.com/maeghan-ouimet/why-silicon-valley-is-full-of-one-hit-wonders.html

======
msfd
The "Paypal Mafia" ( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PayPal_Mafia> ) seem to me
a good counter-example, if we are in the anecdotal evidence range.

But more importantly, I think the whole "VC prefer serial-entrepreneur", is
not because serial-entrepreneur are "alway right" but rather because their
track record prove that they have a better chance than first time
entrepreneur. Which is alway important when you are investing...

